# How to stuff a bird like a British gentleman



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 1, 2011)

I started with a 1.65 kg free range chick and I forced about 700 grams of sausage meat stuffing into it.
We ate 1/2 last night with roast pots, gravy, roast parsnips and cabbage. Tonight the other half will be consumed with HM coleslaw, salad and ciabatta rolls

Clic on pic to make this freak bigger


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 1, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> ...roast parsnips


The bird looks absolutely fab, but the mere mention of roast parsnips made me realize how long it's been since we last had them. They are one of my favorite vegetables. I'm thinking parsnips will be on this weekend's grocery list.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2011)

From what I read in another thread, a British Gentleman would dress a chicken, not stuff it.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> From what I read in another thread, a British Gentleman would dress a chicken, not stuff it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 1, 2011)

Nescafe??


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2011)

I won't tell you what crossed my mind when I read the subject line.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Dec 1, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> From what I read in another thread, a British Gentleman would dress a chicken, not stuff it.


 
ROFL 
Thanks Andy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2011)

Reminds me, time to read Amelia Bedilia, again!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 2, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Nescafe??


Tat dont you put a bit in your stuffing?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 2, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> The bird looks absolutely fab, but the mere mention of roast parsnips made me realize how long it's been since we last had them. They are one of my favorite vegetables. I'm thinking parsnips will be on this weekend's grocery list.


 Steve I parboil my nips drain the coat in grated parm and roast in a little duck smaltz


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 2, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> From what I read in another thread, a British Gentleman would dress a chicken, not stuff it.


Correct old fruit, do you have any tips for removing baconlube from silk lingerie


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Correct old fruit, do you have any tips for removing baconlube from silk lingerie



OhMyGawd!!!  

Bolas, you have got to be a national Welsh treasure.  Your mom too, bless her heart.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Correct old fruit, do you have any tips for removing baconlube from silk lingerie



OMG!  Our rating just went to PG-13.


----------

